# Breeders and Keepers Vol.1



## Derek Tweedie (7 May 2013)

Hi guys does anyone know where I can get this magazine in English. Been hunting around but details are scarce at the moment. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Shrimpy (9 May 2013)

It is not released yet. I have been trying to track it down myself, all i know is the only UK distributor will be Hobby Shrimp. I asked when they will have it but they don't have a release date, within the next 6 weeks is the time frame i was given.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2013)

Definitely want to get a copy


----------



## Shrimpy (9 May 2013)

Apparently there will be 5 volumes, one will feature a UK breeder. All photos, interviews etc are finished for all 5 volumes so i guess they may all come out in quick succession?


----------



## basil (9 May 2013)

Cool, sounds great  I'll be subscribing for sure !


----------



## Derek Tweedie (13 May 2013)

Thanks Shrimpy, Chris Lukhaup is also doing another magazine called Freshwater Shrimps gone wild which will be released at the end of the year. I would have thought that some of our shrimp sponsors would have sold this magazine. Thanks for the update really looking forward to seeing this whens its out.


----------



## Steve Smith (13 May 2013)

I believe Freshwater Shrimp are getting some copies of Breeders and Keepers. I expect numbers will be limited though.


----------



## Shrimpy (15 May 2013)

exciting times. its about time we had some shrimp magazines in english. does anyone know who the uk breeder is?


----------



## Derek Tweedie (15 May 2013)

Pass on who it is they must have quality stuff though.


----------



## Shrimpy (16 May 2013)

I guess this is a clue. i just done a screen grab on facebook


----------



## Derek Tweedie (16 May 2013)

I saw this earlier but multi tasking on my phone failed. Anybody know where abouts in the UK Dane is based?


----------



## sa80mark (16 May 2013)

Derek Tweedie said:


> I saw this earlier but multi tasking on my phone failed. Anybody know where abouts in the UK Dane is based?



Im not sure where hes based but he set up shrimp studio forum hth


----------



## basil (17 May 2013)

He sure has some cracking shrimp. I received some PRL, King Kongs and a very special Green Hulk from Dane this week. This is one of the PRL's I received. A stunning shrimp and believe it or not, this wasn't the best I had from the ones I received, it just happened to be in a good place for a picture:-


----------



## Dane (19 May 2013)

Thanks for the plug basil


----------



## Shrimpy (22 Jun 2013)

Just had an email confirming the magazines release. They will be sent out on Tuesday  Breeders n Keepers Vol.1 | Hobby Shrimp


----------



## basil (22 Jun 2013)

Yup, got mine ordered. These will be popular I think


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2013)

Here's a preview of this on YouTube - 



I think I'll treat myself too.


----------



## Derek Tweedie (25 Jun 2013)

Yup ordered mine yesterday looking forward to reading it. Might get a plastic cover so I don't drool on it too much


----------



## Ern (27 Jun 2013)

I got my copy yesterday.high quality stuff, highly recommended. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Richardblack5 (29 Jun 2013)

My copy just arrived.... just about to open it...


----------



## basil (29 Jun 2013)

It's a great read - cover to cover articles / interviews and worth every penny! 

Trouble is it makes you realise how far behind we are with the rest of Europe in the shrimp world. Some really great shrimp out there to be had


----------



## RolyMo (7 Aug 2013)

Just got a copy in ADC London!! Looks really good. Photography is superb.


----------



## basil (7 Aug 2013)

Volume 2 out in September. Includes a UK breeder too! Should be great


----------



## RolyMo (7 Aug 2013)

No chance of getting this on the iPad I guess? 

Best I get reading quickly then.


----------

